# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Voeux

## s2c

BONNE ANNEE A TOUS !

----------


## Spiderkat

> BONNE ANNEE A TOUS !

 Tu ne penses pas que c'est un peu t

----------


## s2c

[quote=Spiderkat] 

> BONNE ANNEE A TOUS !

 Tu ne penses pas que c'est un peu t

----------


## Biancca

> BONNE ANNEE A TOUS !

 
....you pronounce the s right?

----------


## Spiderkat

> ....you pronounce the s right?

 Oui, ma p'tite dame... le s se prononce.   ::  
Et je dirais qu'il aussi conseill

----------


## Spiderkat

> C'est que j'ai bu du champagne au bureau ...

 Dans ce cas, vous

----------


## Kicki91

> BONNE ANNEE A TOUS !

 Une nouvelle ann

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kicki91]Une nouvelle ann

----------


## Kicki91

[quote=Spiderkat][quote=Kicki91]Une nouvelle ann

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kicki91]Merci, je ne suis aucun bon

----------


## s2c

[quote=Spiderkat] 

> C'est que j'ai bu du champagne au bureau ...

 Dans ce cas, vous

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=s2c]excus

----------


## Pouette

[quote=Spiderkat]
Et je dirais qu'il aussi conseill

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Pouette]Salut Spiderkat, tu es fran

----------


## s2c

[quote=Spiderkat]Malheureusement pour toi mais il en faut car il devient tr

----------


## Spiderkat

> C'est un site belge ?  :P

 Probablement mais ceci ne change en rien la validit

----------

